# StrengthsFinder



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

> Also, leadership isn't defined by a certain set of traits. Although my traits are the ideal and often stereotypical form of leadership, any one can be a leader. It's hard for me to describe in short words so I'll give an analogy and further explain after that.


Your point seems valid to me. For example, art. The term "art" covers an enormous range of activities, activities which require many different kinds of skills and generate many different kinds of outcomes. One need not be a talented visionary to enjoy doodling on one's math homework or painting in their spare time. Through practice, even someone who began with very little aptitude can learn to draw a face with skill. As with leadership, talent is not a necessity if one has experience. 

However, someone who has aptitude for art, leadership, or driving is more likely to develop artistic, leading, and driving skill, respectively. Someone need not even have an aptitude for every kind of art, every kind of leadership, or every kind of driving, to say that they are a good artist, leader, or driver. Knowing what one's skills and pitfalls are in any of these three areas can be helpful to being successful. 

My complaint with the StrengthsFinder is that, for example, from your results, you learn of several talents that fall under the same theme. I don't doubt that this is useful. It is my very humble (xDDDD) opinion that the StrengthsFinder test could be improved by showing, perhaps a person's top 10 strengths, which might reveal (I don't know) that you could have leadership _and_ relational talents, or leadership _and_ technical talents. I'm aware how widely it is used, but it's not an extremely _revealing_ test. That's my qualm. I am just one little human being, though.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

neoloGismaker said:


> My Fe plays out strongly in this way as well!  (4th function... one of them <.< Dangit.) Supposedly, as it's my 4th function, my Fe shouldn't develop until my mid-life, but I have a fairly well-developed Fe. I think when it combines with my Ne it connects me to people around me and to God emotionally in a way I'm sometimes tempted to feel uncomfortable with. It's a beautiful connection, though. It makes me curious about the spiritual element to the universe, to people, and even to numbers (which have never been my strong point as hard as I try) and even curiouser about what all these things tell me about God's character. Is this your experience with Fe or is yours a little different?


That was a lovely description of spirituality and Fe that is my experience, too. It's humbling and inspiring.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

neoloGismaker said:


> My complaint with the StrengthsFinder is that, for example, from your results, you learn of several talents that fall under the same theme. I don't doubt that this is useful. It is my very humble (xDDDD) opinion that the StrengthsFinder test could be improved by showing, perhaps a person's top 10 strengths, which might reveal (I don't know) that you could have leadership _and_ relational talents, or leadership _and_ technical talents. I'm aware how widely it is used, but it's not an extremely _revealing_ test. That's my qualm. I am just one little human being, though.


I totally agree with this. I actually think this is an option, because I have a few friends who have gotten top ten results.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


> I totally agree with this. I actually think this is an option, because I have a few friends who have gotten top ten results.


Is it? Hm... I may have to try that... Darn, I hate money. xDDDDDD


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

xrevolutionx said:


> @pneumoceptor and @neoloGismaker, I just want to add to your discussion. Strengths Finder isn't entirely unscientific nor is it a hard science. 30 years of research from Gallup has gone into this and has proven to be very reliable in organizations large and small.
> 
> Also, leadership isn't defined by a certain set of traits. Although my traits are the ideal and often stereotypical form of leadership, any one can be a leader. It's hard for me to describe in short words so I'll give an analogy and further explain after that.
> 
> ...


It's an empirical science, like much of medicine. Gallup has done an awesome job with it, and it's very useful. But it's broad-stroke descriptive rather than proscriptive.

Totally agree with all you said about leadership. In my opinion, everyone is called to lead in one capacity or another, based on their gifts and talents. The only reason I know about MBTI or StrengthsFinder is because of my church, which has an annual retreat whose theme is identifying your strengths and using them to love God and others well. And we're all unique snowflakes .


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

I didnt take the test but i see these in me(in alphabetical order):

Analytical
connectness
Context
Delibirative
Empathy
futuristic
Ideation
Individualization
Input
intellection
Responsibility
Restorative
Strategic

bit hard to say what are the few strongest out of these, but i dont really think its relevant because i strive to flourish on all of these


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

I've been thinking of posting a thread on StrengthsFinder and Myers-Briggs. It's really interesting to see how the two connect.:tongue:
I took the test about 3 years ago and got

Ideation
Belief
Adaptability
Futuristic
Inclusiveness

I'm pretty sure I'm an ENTP 7w8. 
I'm also pretty sure I answered certain questions wrong. Inclusiveness makes half sense to me. I will generally accept anyone for who they are but I wont necessarily go out of my way for them to feel a part of the group. Analytical, Competition, and Learner seem relate-able to me. Belief looks a bit weird in there, but maybe it's to do with being a 7. I need a passion for something or life seems as bland as potatoes.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


> I'm an INFJ, and my strengths are:
> Learner
> Input
> Achiever
> ...


ENTJ, and my strengths are (in order):

Individualistic
Strategic
Analytical
Command
Competition


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> ENTJ, and my strengths are (in order):
> 
> Individualistic
> Strategic
> ...


My opinion is that it is better to you know your weaknesses rather than your strengths.


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Took this baby in school.

INFP:
Restorative
Learner
Intellection
Input
Adaptability


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

sly said:


> My opinion is that it is better to you know your weaknesses rather than your strengths.


It is better to know both, but if you could only know one set it is better to know your strengths. If you know your strengths you know where you best fit in any workplace. This is way better in constructing a team then knowing where you least fit....

Also, if you work on building your weaknesses, how will you ever build your strengths? The most successful people are the people that work where they are strong, and surround themselves with people who are strong where they are weak. This was derived from a study. A study of the most successful CEOs and businessmen of America which was conducted for Clifton Strengthsfinder.

Even if the whole strengthsfinder system is flawed, I still don't see how it would be more beneficial to know your weaknesses.

I recommend you explain your opinion... I mean I can give my opinion on a lot of things, but without stating a "why" it's just a worthless statement.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> It is better to know both, but if you could only know one set it is better to know your strengths. If you know your strengths you know where you best fit in any workplace. This is way better in constructing a team then knowing where you least fit....


True.




> Also, if you work on building your weaknesses, how will you ever build your strengths? The most successful people are the people that work where they are strong, and surround themselves with people who are strong where they are weak. This was derived from a study. A study of the most successful CEOs and businessmen of America which was conducted for Clifton Strengthsfinder.


You can work on your weaknesses and strengths both simultaneously.
By working on your weaknesses, you are creating a strength, a strength of 1. being aware of your weaknesses and 2. having no weaknesses in particular.

The interesting enigma in your post is this:
_''and surround themselves with people who are strong where they are weak.''_
How would you know if your strength is what matters to you? Does it not mean that you would need to know your weaknesses in order to surround yourself like that.

This would leave the impression that the CEO's had more interest in their weaknesses rather than their strengths. A king does not fortify what is already strong, but fortifies what is weak.




> Even if the whole strengthsfinder system is flawed, I still don't see how it would be more beneficial to know your weaknesses.


The strengthsfinder does what it is intended to do, finding strengths. Whether it is flawed or not, is not relevant to me.



> I recommend you explain your opinion... I mean I can give my opinion on a lot of things, but without stating a "why" it's just a worthless statement.


That is true, here is a little insight on what my opinion is based on, ultimately, I think the only thing that truly matters is what works out best for you, as for me --I'd rather know my weaknesses. We could debate what is better, weakness or strength, but imo they are both equally important and go hand-in-hand as the sun and the moon.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

*MBTI Coorelations*



pneumoceptor said:


> Have any of you ever taken the Gallup StrengthsFinder test?


Yes. Yes, I have.

Hey pneumo 

Did you ever stumble across this: http://www.apt-echapter.org/pdf_files/MBTILinkages_eChapter_HO_23_SEP_09.pdf

Page 9 are coorelations off a small sample size of 96.

Using those numbers:

Your gingerbread friend:
Lisa Top 5 ----> INFP --> ISFP --> I(-0.30) S(+0.20) F(-0.38) P(-0.12)
Lisa Top 6 ----> INFP --> INFP --> I(-0.42) N(-0.23) F(-0.35) P(-0.05)
Lisa Top 7 ----> INFP --> ENFP --> E(+0.07) N(-0.27) F(-0.54) P(-0.12)

I definately see more ENFP in her. I like almost all xNFPs. However, you're not so bad yourself. 

My Top 5 are:
Arranger
Maximizer
Strategic
Learner
Achiever

Though every test I take I'm an ISTJ through and through.

HonestAndTrue -> ISTJ --> INFJ --> I(-0.33) N(-0.35) F(-0.13) J(+0.07)

6-10 you likely have one or more relational to push you to F.

@pneumoceptor -> INFJ --> INTJ --> I(-0.60) N(-0.73) T(+0.03) J(+0.24)

And here's everyone else whose taken it.

@Chela --------> ENFP --> ESFP --> E(+0.40) S(+0.61) F(-0.89) P(-0.39) 

@_Ngg_ ----------> ENTP --> INFP --> I(-0.30) N(-1.71) F(-0.26) P(-0.05) 

@_neologismaker_ > INFP --> ENFX --> E(+0.29) N(-0.59) F(-0.58) X(x0.00) 

@_xrevolutionx_ -> ENTP --> ENTP --> E(+0.39) N(-1.18) T(-0.24) P(-0.76) 

@_Adespota_ -----> ISTP --> ENFP --> E(+0.05) N(-0.62) F(-0.06) P(-0.36) 

@_CCCXXIX_ ------> INTJ --> INTJ --> I(-0.48) N(-0.78) T(+0.46) J(+0.05) 

@_Dustdevil_ ----> INFP --> INFP --> I(-0.83) N(-0.75) F(-0.43) P(-0.59)


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

Necro much? O.O this is a very old thread, how did you find it


HonestAndTrue said:


> Did you ever stumble across this: http://www.apt-echapter.org/pdf_files/MBTILinkages_eChapter_HO_23_SEP_09.pdf


Nice website!!! Very interesting, I might bookmark that.




HonestAndTrue said:


> @_Adespota_ -----> ISTP --> ENFP --> E(+0.05) N(-0.62) F(-0.06) P(-0.36)


inbeforecloseorwhatevertheydohere (tho I think it's still an interesting topic and want to know more about what other members have to say about it)

When I took the test 5 years ago, I think I was in a situation that influenced my answers in a way that did not reflect myself accurately overall. I also thought I was an ENxP lol. Going through everything again, I think these are more "me":
Self-Assurance
Restorative 
Analytical
Learner
Ideation


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Adespota said:


> Necro much? O.O this is a very old thread, how did you find it
> 
> Nice website!!! Very interesting, I might bookmark that.
> 
> ...


*WALL OF TEXT WARNING* 

I don't necro much. How did I find it? Si. I knew it existed shortly after I joined. pneumo has mentioned her strengths in one or more videos. And she has a recent video with her friend Lisa. If you follow the Si trail you'll come to discover Lisa has her strengths posted. I probably could have posted over a month ago, but seeing Lisa and her strengths was the straw that broke the camels back. We share the same top three strengths, only in reverse order.

Yeah, I actually put these numbers into a spreadsheet so I can take someone's top five and in seconds see what MBTI type it predicts they are.

Truth be told you could have all of these in your top 10-15. With 34 different strengths you're no doubt good-great at more than just 5.

This also raises the question of how do you know your strengths or MBTI type. Is it who you are at say age 20 before you start taking on roles requiring other skills or strengths. They say your true strengths and true MBTI type doesn't change. But to live is to change. Could something have happened or not happened that otherwise you would be an ENFP but must be an ISTP under the circumstances of life? Or is ISTP and your "more me" strengths accurate?

Are we more honest when we don't know or when we do know? But, there I go again.

I guess I see too many people focusing on weaknesses and wanting to be well-rounded. I'm a Maximizer so I'm all about strengths. If we can focus on our strengths, we can join with others who are strong where we are not. And together we're better than apart.

Post more strengths! Post more strengths! OK, I'll sit down now.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

I already did this for work:

Maximizer
Input
Achievement
Intellection
Connectedness


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

HonestAndTrue said:


> * I'm a Maximizer so I'm all about strengths. If we can focus on our strengths, we can join with others who are strong where we are not. And together we're better than apart.
> 
> Post more strengths! Post more strengths! OK, I'll sit down now.


Thank you, and Yay for being awesome! roud:

I think weaknesses can suck it! We're drawn to others that do things well, and pick up that ability like a corporate-Rogue ~


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I am such a fan of this book.. Although it's simply written, there is a lot of snippets about self-discovery amongst the traits we don't realize we possess. I remember in the first three chapters before you are encouraged to go online and take the quiz, the author urges you to write down the top 5 or 6 traits you think are your strengths. What is so shocking is I was wrong about all of mine. 


It caused me to further reflect on what am I naturally good at versus what do I exert energy and attention on trying to improve at.

The key word being energy. If we focus on our naturally abilities, there is more to reaped than if we balance out our less prominent ones through effort because then we won't have time to excel at what we are inclined to do.


Again, although it stays somewhat superficial as far as personality texts go, I enjoyed the premise and the anecdotes included by the author. 


My top 5:
*Strategic*
*2​Ideation*
*3​Input*
*4​Futuristic*
*5​Intellection


(copied and pasted from the site!)*


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

HonestAndTrue said:


> Yes. Yes, I have.
> 
> Hey pneumo
> 
> ...



This is fantastic! I was just talking about MBTI and strengths finder correlation at an MBTI meetup last Sunday. I had no idea that a study had already been done! What I don't get is how you got my numbers. I've taken marketing research a a crap ton of calculus and statistics classes, so I know what they paper is saying. How did you get my scores?


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

xrevolutionx said:


> What I don't get is how you got my numbers. I've taken marketing research a a crap ton of calculus and statistics classes, so I know what they paper is saying. How did you get my scores?





HonestAndTrue said:


> Yeah, I actually put these numbers into a spreadsheet so I can take someone's top five and in seconds see what MBTI type it predicts they are.


So just take your top 5, take those numbers across the four MBTI divides, add them up, and those are the numbers.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

HonestAndTrue said:


> *WALL OF TEXT WARNING*
> 
> I don't necro much. How did I find it? Si. I knew it existed shortly after I joined. pneumo has mentioned her strengths in one or more videos. And she has a recent video with her friend Lisa. If you follow the Si trail you'll come to discover Lisa has her strengths posted. I probably could have posted over a month ago, but seeing Lisa and her strengths was the straw that broke the camels back. We share the same top three strengths, only in reverse order.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I see. I will have to find these videos, it sounds like they could be very interesting.
And very cool idea with the spreadsheet.

Yeah, I agree, I think many have more than the 5 strengths they list. 5 is a nice easy amount to work with I suppose? I'm not sure why they decided on that particular number.

I don't actually believe I ever was an ENFP. When I finally looked at ISTP as an option everything made sense and fell into place. I only entertained the notion of being ENFP for about a month actually, I mostly thought of myself as an xNTP. It was really all just a matter of not knowing the functions well enough, as well as, due to some personal stresses at the time, trying to be something I wasn't. Belief, Futuristic and Inclusiveness were part of trying to overcome my personal weaknesses. In hindsight, these are not strengths at all and are much the opposite.
Within these typing systems I believe what I have concluded with now is probably quite accurate. [Edit: Not 100% sure about Ideation and Learner tho)
If something did happen in my life that changed who I am, it would have been after a certain "event" which happened when I was four. I have often wondered this myself, truth be told. But I have had events happen in other times of my life which, although I initially thought they had changed me, I don't think they changed me as much as I had imagined them to have. I simply discovered parts of myself I had never seen before. 

Do we change? What parts change? I think everybody has a "body" so to speak of their internal selves. This body can heal, grow fat, break, scar, grow stronger, grow up, age, weather, but is it a completely new body? I believe it can change dramatically. I think you can even change _how _you use it. The basic part of who you are is still the same though. 



> I guess I see too many people focusing on weaknesses and wanting to be well-rounded. I'm a Maximizer so I'm all about strengths. If we can focus on our strengths, we can join with others who are strong where we are not. And together we're better than apart.


Well said!!! I love this!!! As a Self-Assurance I am drawn to the focus on strengths, but I admit I struggle with the second half of what you said. I have a "lone wolf" mentality (I'm not crazy about that phrase, it sounds so corny to me; but it fits what I mean to say).


> Post more strengths! Post more strengths! OK, I'll sit down now.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

@_HonestAndTrue_, what a great resource those correlations between SF and MBTI are. Thank you!

You did an excellent (and resourceful) job with my gingerbread friend's SF MBTI analysis. Very clever .

Regarding mine, I've actually changed quite a bit in the last few years. I originally took the test about 5 years ago. Having taken it again last year (a free version), tops for me now include Learner, Relator, Input, Empathy, and I don't remember what else. So yes, more feeler than thinker... I've 'come into my own' a bit with this.

Really cool analysis. Thank you! (Also, any chance of getting a link with your spreadsheet?!)


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

pneumoceptor said:


> @_HonestAndTrue_, what a great resource those correlations between SF and MBTI are. Thank you!
> 
> You did an excellent (and resourceful) job with my gingerbread friend's SF MBTI analysis. Very clever .
> 
> ...


 @pneumoceptor You are too kind. :blushed:

I remember details that you've shared about your life journey and certain, shall we say, more scenic routes. :happy: Five years, eh? I've got you by about three in that way, and you've got me by about two in another. :wink:

Let's actually look at your original five, and these four from last year.

Original Five:
INFJ --> INTJ --> I(-0.60) N(-0.73) T(+0.03) J(+0.24) 

Last Year Four:
INFJ --> INFP --> I(-0.09) N(-0.36) F(-0.60) P(-0.15)

Really we're just adding two additional strengths to the mix, Relator and Empathy, which could have been top 15, 10, or even 6 and 7 on the original.

Sumptuous Seven:
INFJ --> INFJ --> I(-0.53) N(-0.57) F(-0.30) J(0.15)

*curtain is pulled back* :shocked: ->  ->  *prepares his best impression of Joey from Friends* How You Doin? :tongue:

Just add a little Feeler, that's all it takes. roud:

No, sorry, no link to a spreadsheet. 

How about one better though? 

A website. 

SF -> MBTI

Let me know what you think.

And, keep being yourself babe! :kitteh:

(BABE = Beatific and Bluestocking Essence)


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Based off of the research PDF, in place of a spreadsheet, here's a website I put together.

SF -> MBTI

If we use these five, this is what we get.
@Adespota -> ISTP -> I(-0.41) N(-0.72) T(0.41) J(0.15)

Like with MBTI, it's not just the letters, but understanding the functions. With StrengthsFinder, it's not just the words, but understanding the descriptions.

Here's a link to the full descriptions of all 34.

http://www.strengthsquest.com/content/File/143324/All_34_Themes_Full_Description.pdf

I'd actually point you to Arranger first.

@Introverted Innovator -> INFJ ->INFP -> I(0.45) N(-0.35) F (-0.35) P (-0.01)

Though you're next five likely push you onto the J side.

"*I think weaknesses can suck it!"*

You go girl!

@murderegina -> xNxJ -> INFP -> I(-0.73) N(-2.04) F(-0.06) P(-0.22)

Interesting. Your top 5 are all deep intuition. Also with looking at your Eneagram (not my strength) would it be safe to say you're an introvert? Even in your post you said "caused me to further reflect" which I as an introvert tend to do while an extrovert may do so with a preference of conversation.

@xrevolutionx Link at the top to help you see the numbers.

@Adespota Very interesting. One favorite moment is where @pneumocepter says, "What does that wall represent?", followed by almost ten full seconds of silence. I won't spoil it further.

Why they decided on 5: Frequently Asked Questions

Ideation and Learner: I see Learner regularly in each. Ideation, while I have seen it in a few sensors I personally know, it is also according to these corelations the most intuitive strength. For example in my top 5 I have both Learner and Strategic, 2nd strongest coorelative link to intuition only after ideation. I went and got my 34 and Ideation was dead last.

The second half: When I said "we can join with others" and "together we're better" I'm not meaning we sit in a circle and work as a group. But by each being at one's best when we do have touch points they are affected.

Like this commercial: 






I love this thread.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

HonestAndTrue said:


> Based off of the research PDF, in place of a spreadsheet, here's a website I put together.
> 
> SF -> MBTI
> 
> ...


 so do I!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

-----My StrengthsFinder 2.0 results:


Connectedness
Learner
Individualization
Ideation
Empathy
-----Results from "StrengthsFinder (SF) to Myers-Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI)" website (SF -> MBTI).

E = (E/I): 0.12
N = (S/N): -0.61
F = (T/F): -0.69
P = (J/P): -0.10


----------



## Mikeni Lopez (Jun 15, 2012)

I did the Strength Finder thing and here's my top 5:


Ideation 
Input 
Intellection 
Analytical 
Learner 

(E/I): -0.81 I
(S/N): -1.13 N
(T/F): 0.03 T
(J/P): -0.01 P


----------



## fratz (May 23, 2011)

I am glad someone decided to resurrect this thread. I am fascinated by both instruments. We took the StrengthsFinder test for work and I realized how much I was _not _wired for the role I had at the time but somehow was able to leverage the strengths I had with building up a team of folks around me with the opposite strengths, this was the only way I survived as long as I did. I actually enjoyed my strengths more in light of my teams' strengths.
Ok, so I read and re-read these threads and studied the statistical analysis links and can't understand the MBTI number determination!! These things usually are not my weakness  but I am very interested in understanding it better. 
My top 5 are 
Deliberative
Harmony
Intellection
Relator
Analytical

And I usually test ISTP consistently.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

My sister said the test was bullshit. She got the book as a gift.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

INTJ

My Top 10:
Arranger - People strong in the Arranger theme can organize, but they also have a flexibility that complements this ability. They like to figure out how all of the pieces and resources can be arranged for maximum productivity.

Belief - People strong in the Belief theme have certain core values that are unchanging. Out of these values emerges a defined purpose for their life.

Responsibility - People strong in the Responsibility theme take psychological ownership of what they say they will do. They are committed to stable values such as honesty and loyalty.

Strategic - People strong in the Strategic theme create alternative ways to proceed. Faced with any given scenario, they can quickly spot the relevant patterns and issues.

Analytical - People strong in the Analytical theme search for reasons and causes. They have the ability to think about all the factors that might affect a situation.

Self-Assurance - People strong in the Self-assurance theme feel confident in their ability to manage their own lives. They possess an inner compass that gives them confidence that their decisions are right.

Futuristic - People strong in the Futuristic theme are inspired by the future and what could be. They inspire others with their visions of the future.

Intellection - People strong in the Intellection theme are characterized by their intellectual activity. They are introspective and appreciate intellectual discussions.

Ideation - People strong in the Ideation theme are fascinated by ideas. They are able to find connections between seemingly disparate phenomena.

Command - People strong in the Command theme have presence. They can take control of a situation and make decisions.

Interesting when I use this website I get ISTJ for the first 5, but INTJ if I include my top 10. I've tested INTJ every time I've done the MB test over the years, but do identify with some of the ISTJ descriptions as well.



HonestAndTrue said:


> Based off of the research PDF, in place of a spreadsheet, here's a website I put together.
> 
> SF -> MBTI


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

fratz said:


> I am glad someone decided to resurrect this thread. I am fascinated by both instruments. We took the StrengthsFinder test for work and I realized how much I was _not _wired for the role I had at the time but somehow was able to leverage the strengths I had with building up a team of folks around me with the opposite strengths, this was the only way I survived as long as I did. I actually enjoyed my strengths more in light of my teams' strengths.
> Ok, so I read and re-read these threads and studied the statistical analysis links and can't understand the MBTI number determination!! These things usually are not my weakness  but I am very interested in understanding it better.
> My top 5 are
> Deliberative
> ...


I'd be interested to hear what type or role you were in before and the type of role you are in now. It's amazing how some people can own, function, even excel in a role even if the role doesn't come natural to them. Then of course when they are in a role that is natural for them the sky is the limit.

I'll take a shot explaining how I understand it.

I think the key piece is the note on the tables on page 9.

Low scores are "high" with SF, thus, EST & J correlate with positive signs and INF & P correlate with negative signs.

Some MBTI tests may say you're 70% extroverted and 30% introverted. Said another way extroverted is 40 points above introverted. If 50%-50% it'd be 0 points above. So the more you lean to ESTJ the more positive the number, and the more INFP the more negative the number.

So we take the numbers for our top 5:

Deliberative: I(-0.54) S(+0.10) T(+0.05) J(+0.08)
Harmony ----: E(+0.10) S(+0.59) F(-0.02) J(+0.07)
Intellection: I(-0.42) N(-0.30) F(-0.05) P(-0.07)
Relator ----: I(-0.07) N(-0.06) F(-0.14) J(+0.02)
Analytical -: I(-0.27) S(+0.20) T(+0.28) J(+0.21)

We find their sum:

IE: -0.54 + +0.10 + -0.42 + -0.07 + -0.27 = -1.20
SN: +0.10 + +0.59 + -0.30 + -0.06 + +0.20 = +0.53
TF: +0.05 + -0.02 + -0.05 + -0.14 + +0.28 = +0.12
JP: +0.08 + +0.07 + -0.07 + +0.02 + +0.21 = +0.31

And we see which side of 0 they fall on:

--1.2) | (-0.6) | (0.0) | (+0.6) | (+1.2)
I: XXXXX-----------------------------------:E
N: -------------------------XXXXXX---------:S
F: -------------------XXXX-----------------:T
P: ---------------------XXXXX--------------:J

Based on your top 5 alone the result is ISTJ. Though if your 6th strength and 7th strengths are Adaptability and Command this would push the numbers to being an ISTP.



bluekitdon said:


> INTJ
> Interesting when I use this website I get ISTJ for the first 5, but INTJ if I include my top 10. I've tested INTJ every time I've done the MB test over the years, but do identify with some of the ISTJ descriptions as well.


Yes, your Top 5 show your introversion which with your Top 10 only grows stronger. Strengths 6-9 all coorelate to intuition which bring it over and strong to that side. Do you identify with all of your top 10? One thought is you start with your top 5, and if you have your full list continue to where they stop describing you. Could be only your top 8, your top 18, or somewhere in between.

It'd be interesting if the top 5 alone are inconclusive or on one side, and the top 10 move it to the other side, if these people can interact, communicate, and understand a bit better both sides. What one may call an ambassador.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

HonestAndTrue said:


> I'd be interested to hear what type or role you were in before and the type of role you are in now. It's amazing how some people can own, function, even excel in a role even if the role doesn't come natural to them. Then of course when they are in a role that is natural for them the sky is the limit.
> 
> Yes, your Top 5 show your introversion which with your Top 10 only grows stronger. Strengths 6-9 all correlate to intuition which bring it over and strong to that side. Do you identify with all of your top 10? One thought is you start with your top 5, and if you have your full list continue to where they stop describing you. Could be only your top 8, your top 18, or somewhere in between.
> 
> It'd be interesting if the top 5 alone are inconclusive or on one side, and the top 10 move it to the other side, if these people can interact, communicate, and understand a bit better both sides. What one may call an ambassador.


I identify with all of my top 10 strengths, and they are all very close in score on strength finder which may be why it confuses that tool. I'm a general manager with my current position. Started with my current company as a computer technician, then trainer, then project manager, then service manager, now general manager.


----------



## fratz (May 23, 2011)

HonestAndTrue said:


> I'd be interested to hear what type or role you were in before and the type of role you are in now. It's amazing how some people can own, function, even excel in a role even if the role doesn't come natural to them. Then of course when they are in a role that is natural for them the sky is the limit.
> 
> I'll take a shot explaining how I understand it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

*Thank you for the explanation, it makes complete sense now! *

You're welcome. Good to hear!

What your saying about roles makes sense.

Let me look at two things you said though:

1) I prefer to be drama free
2) I get very bored when things are "fixed" and I have nothing to engage my mind with.

I can see the second both in the workplace and relationships creating drama. But perhaps having Harmony you'd be more included to stay bored than stir the pot?

*What I have found is that people utilize their lower strengths to function more naturally in a not so natural work enviroment. Could that be true for the MB?

*Yes. In MB these are actually called shadow functions. Your top four functions in order but reversed in direction. 

Here's a video someone made in response to the question of developing one's shadow functions, similar to calls to develop one's lower strengths.






*I am surprised that my strengths come out as a "J" in the MBTI.

*Well, your top 5 strengths based on correlations developed from a sample size of 96 come out as a slight lean to J, anway.  As more people post their top 5 strengths here and know their MB, perhaps we can take our sample size and see how our results correlate.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Top 5: 

Adaptability
Restorative
Empathy
Harmony
Connectedness

Based on the SF > MBTI site, these strengths result in ISFP. 
My enneagram 9w1 really shines through here.


EDIT: I wasn't able to take the version of the test for top 10, but reading the different descriptions again, if I add in 5 more that I find I relate to (and there were only 5 more that I related to anyways: Analytical, Focus, Intellection, Self-Assurance, and Strategic) for a top 10, the SF > MBTI site gives me ISTJ.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

HonestAndTrue said:


> @_pneumoceptor_ You are too kind. :blushed:
> 
> I remember details that you've shared about your life journey and certain, shall we say, more scenic routes. :happy: Five years, eh? I've got you by about three in that way, and you've got me by about two in another. :wink:
> 
> ...


Very very impressed with your efforts . It's pretty satisfying how, even with such a small original sample size, this study can spit out people's MBTIs so well.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

@sidekicklover22 I'm always looking at people's biographies. Hey, she posted her strengths! Oh, but she hasn't posted here yet. 

So with a Top 5 of: Adaptability. Positivity. Connectedness. Ideation. Empathy

Put it in the SF -> MBTI and out comes:

INFP --> ENFP --> E(0.51) N(-0.33) F(-0.68) P(-0.69)

Almost all the E from Positivity alone. NFP matches up.

Thank you. If you want you can stop singing now, we're done with this post.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

Took this on two occasions. First time I got..

Deliverative
Adaptability
Individualization
Relator
Imput

(2nd time)
Adaptability
Individualization
Deliberative
Competition
Input

I think the 1st was more accurate.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

We did this puppy at my school, so I got some of my friends to tell me what theres were 

ISFJ Female: 1) Intellection 2) Belief 3) Responsibility 4) Restorative 5) Empathy

ENFP Male: 1) Belief 2) Connectedness 3) Input 4) Developer 5) Includer

INFP Female: 
IDEATION
ADAPTABILITY
RESTORATIVE
DEVELOPER
EMPATHY

INFJ Female: WOO, Positivity, Developer, Belief, and Empathy
​


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

mn_shore said:


> Took this on two occasions. First time I got..
> 
> Deliverative
> Adaptability
> ...


That makes me realize how reliable this test was if your results were so similar both times! Kudos!


----------

